# A Question about the Foxconn G33M02



## KoldPhire

Hopefully I have the right forum for this inquiry.

I have been researching ways to overclock my E6550 on my Dell Inspiron 530, however the standard Dell Bios has absolutely no options for CPU adjustments.

I opened the case and established that I have a Foxconn G33M02 board, however I have read that Dell uses a proprietary Bios and the standard G33 Bios flash available from foxconn will not work for me.








Is this correct? And if so is there any way to get past this??

Any help is appreciated folks, Cheers!


----------



## jsutinjja

I believe the reason you can't flash using the one from foxconn is that it is 1k the dell one is 2k you would need to somehow resize it. Someone is modding dell bios for this pc but all he has done so far is enable raid 1 0 and 5, still he has a way of flashing a dell bios.

Here are a few links if anyone is interested
The Foxconn bios
http://www.foxconnchannel.com/suppor...D=en-us0001725

A Dell bios with installer (with added raid support but no overclocking)
http://thelostbrain.com/file.axd?fil...b530s-1012.zip

You may also be able to do a (pad mod) Google it


----------



## icy22

Have any luck with any of this. I have a inspiring 530slim with the G33m02 mono. Currently have a celeron 440 2.0ghz. If I can overcock it by adjusting the bios I may change it out for a dual core 1.8ghz pentium. Iv read where they have been overclocked to 3.0ghz.


----------



## CL3P20

BSEL mods for CPU


----------

